# Belie's R34 GTT from Hongkong.



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Haven't been online on the Honkong Skyline club forum since a while. Found your GTT pictures on your profile site Belie. Hope you don't mind posting them on here, your car is a blast . .:bowdown1:


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

should post photo's of 'Alex's R33 GTS with R34 MFD on the console!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

looks awesome


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

That's a sweet GTT but I don't like that spoiler


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

..........WOW!


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Awesome, Do luck is a popular body kit.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Actually it's the Do-Luck GTR kit , put on a GTT. The rear arches are not the same as the GTR, more edgy. The arches are from East Bear. Great conversion, cool idea instead of just copying it to a GTR.:smokin:


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

midnight purple 3 paint SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!! & ££££££££££££££. the r33 with the r34 mdf is awsome how he did it but its a shame not all the functions are available to use such as the G meter.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Gtt's are looking more like Gtr's than Gtr's at the moment


----------



## jai.vikram (Apr 20, 2006)

I love the colour and rims


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

stealth said:


> Gtt's are looking more like Gtr's than Gtr's at the moment


I think when you own a GTT, the temptation to change the few bumpers and give it a more muscle -aggressive GTR look, is big. Hence why I am looking forward to buy a GTT. . . .


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

But why buy a GTT and change it to a GTR, no disrespect of anything here, but hy not just go out and buy a GTR (or save up and buy a GTR)


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

L14M0 said:


> But why buy a GTT and change it to a GTR, no disrespect of anything here, but hy not just go out and buy a GTR (or save up and buy a GTR)


Because a good GTT with 50k miles cost around 6000GBP or 12000$ in Japan. I personally love the tuned GTR looks and it's for me the best looking coupe in world,> powerfull, wide, japanese techno-agression:smokin: :chuckle: 

A good standard GTR, with no new wheels or any body-engine tune, costs 3 times more then the GTTs. Tune a GTR to 400HP, put a decent Nismo bodykit, trim the interior and ad 19" wheels . . . . your budget will explode.

Belies car, if it would have had a 400HP engine tune in japan, 19" wheels and a retrimed interior would still be 6000GBP cheaper then a good standard GTR in Japan . . .

I will own a GTR, if I drive on race tracks and I would buy a track spec. GTR, . . . but as I not have time for this now, but love the looks of R34 GTR, I will probably do a conversion on a GTT . . . keep it as every day ride and for the rest of the money that I saved to a GTR, I can still buy an RX7:smokin:


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

wow! that's a gorgoues GTT!!


----------



## Raz (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow that's one hell of a car and Paint job :bowdown1:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Very nice GTT,one of the best looking if not the best looking i have ever seen,and the first i would like to drive,because everything fits 100%:smokin:


----------

